# What music do you tell Alexa to play as you're initiating with your SO for a romp? Different genre for different stages in roping him or her in?



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

And what music once all are naked ?

This is a music thread really, and how a couple may use different music during the dance to a romp.

What music to you use so you know you're conveying to SO I'm gonna want you in bed soon, that he/she knows you're thinking about nekkid time?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

I heartily recommend you *not *choose Symphonie Fantastique by Berlioz*. lol

reference: Sleeping With The Enemy


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> And what music once all are naked ?
> 
> This is a music thread really, and how a couple may use different music during the dance to a romp.
> 
> What music to you use so you know you're conveying to SO I'm gonna want you in bed soon, that he/she knows *you're thinking about nekkid time*?


I just LOVE that southern accent!!! Lol!


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

I know this isn't a reply you are looking for, but it's IS quite relevant...Lol!

I was at the dentist getting a cleaning last week, and after the hygienist started running the cleaning thingy, I guess she couldn't hear the radio enough, so she stopped, looked up and stated clearly, "Alexa, turn volume to 5"...to which Alexa did NOTHING, I'm guessing (I couldn't hear the radio much at all with all the noise near my ears anyway), because she stated it again clearly and a little louder TWO more times, and then Alexa replied something like, "Device not known/recognized/whatever"...and as she drew in a breath to say it again louder, I took the air thingy out of my mouth and said, "Wouldn't it be easier to have a hand remote and just use that...??"

She got it to work the last time by yelling at it, but I mean, REALLY, People...THIS is what we've come to?? Lol!!!!

I would be supremely disappointed if the guy I was with took his lips off me to shout to Alexa to change the song...I PROMISE that any beneficial effect that the new song would provide would be cancelled out by the distraction of him speaking to his house robot!!! Lol!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I'll start with some laid back billy joel or commodores, then to maybe Heart, then Burlesque soundtrack, and eric Clapton blues during. 

Not always the same, but similar stages, gets the ball rolling.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Frequently, Nine Inch Nails "Tension" tour on YouTube, a random Pandora station that suits the mood, or a Red Hot Chili Peppers concert, also on Youtube.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Stevie Ray Vaughn, Albert King, Clapton, Tab Benoit........


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

LisaDiane said:


> I know this isn't a reply you are looking for, but it's IS quite relevant...Lol!
> 
> I was at the dentist getting a cleaning last week, and after the hygienist started running the cleaning thingy, I guess she couldn't hear the radio enough, so she stopped, looked up and stated clearly, "Alexa, turn volume to 5"...to which Alexa did NOTHING, I'm guessing (I couldn't hear the radio much at all with all the noise near my ears anyway), because she stated it again clearly and a little louder TWO more times, and then Alexa replied something like, "Device not known/recognized/whatever"...and as she drew in a breath to say it again louder, I took the air thingy out of my mouth and said, "Wouldn't it be easier to have a hand remote and just use that...??"
> 
> ...


I just dont get why people want that in their house. We have recently moved and it was ages before I realised that the lady next door wasnt actually called Alexa, but they had the werid robot thing in their house and the guy was always saying Alexa this and Alexa that.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

We have a play list. I know there is some Chris Stapleton but I can’t for the life of me remember what else is in there.....


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

I don't think I've ever used music! I'm really trying to remember and nothing comes to mind. 

I do have a furnace that is so loud when it turns on it sounds like an airplane is taking off! I really like it because we can make noise! Lol!!!

My husband is obsessed with Alexa and everything connected to it. From music to light switches. I don't really care about for it, but if it makes him happy he can use Alexa for everything!


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

The only noise I want to hear is him saying “C.C....you’ve been a bad girl 😡”, his zipper coming down, and that hard _whoomp _sound when he’s _really_ puttin it on me.

Although if I’m feelin ‘extra’, maybe a lil Slayer.

I unplugged Alexa when I came home from a weekend away and she, out of the blue, started meowing like a maniac and telling me that I needed to feed my cat.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

C.C. says ... said:


> *The only noise I want to hear is him saying “C.C....you’ve been a bad girl 😡”, his zipper coming down, and that hard whoomp sound when he’s really puttin it on me.*
> 
> Although if I’m feelin ‘extra’, maybe a lil Slayer.
> 
> I unplugged Alexa when I came home from a weekend away and she, out of the blue, started meowing like a maniac and telling me that I needed to feed my cat.


OMG...THIS is hysterical!!!! You are SO funny!!!!!!


----------



## DevotedHubby47 (Nov 4, 2020)

What I call “stripper rock” really gets me going.. Nickelback and Halestorm are awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

